# FMA Training in Guimaras & Iloilo Philippines



## Salagubang (Sep 11, 2007)

FMA Training in Guimaras & Iloilo Philippines

Modern Arnis Training Camp & Sports Tournament
November 17 to 25, 2007
Island Province of Guimaras and its sister Province Iloilo
Experience these two breath taking Province of the phils

Organized by International Modern Arnis Philippines
Website: imafp.com for registration


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2007)

It's great to see more Modern Arnis camps!


----------

